
Everything You Need to Know About Why Net Neutrality Is a Terrible Idea - Firebrand
https://www.dailywire.com/news/24004/everything-you-need-know-about-why-net-neutrality-harry-khachatrian
======
feistypharit
Funny how that article completely talks about it from the large corporation
point of view, and not of that of the consumer. Yes, if I could, as a consumer
afford to peer directly again exchange and backhaul to my house, I wouldn't
care either! Then he mentions competition at the end...as if most US consumers
have more than one choice for broadband.

~~~
pfedak
The article seems deliberately deceptive, entirely ignoring the second half of
what it claims net neutrality means except to criticize Google for not
treating all the bits it sends the same, and then encouraging us to think net
neutrality creates a "bevy of regulations" for Google's competitors. What new
regulations apply to non ISPs? How does net neutrality change that other
companies have to make deals with service providers?

There's no argument here, just a complaint that Google is huge which, while
probably valid, seems irrelevant.

------
jnordwick
Upvoted because we need more diversity of opinion here. We rarely hear the
other side of issues and those with differing views are often derided in harsh
language.

I'm not for Title II network neutrality. I think it will be used in
inappropriate ways, as tends to happen with poorly understood laws.

I think it is easier to add network neutrality requirement than it is to roll
them back, so I would favor moving slowly and deliberately with legislation
explicitly crafted for modern technology in mind.

I think I could support a limited network neutrality, but I want companies to
have the ability to shape traffic, have different billing strategies, etc.

One of the things that gets me is that those supporting NN are the same that
supported a la carte billing for cable, two things that seem clearly at odds
with each other.

~~~
king_phil
I've down voted your post because it does not fit the billing strategy of my
company. Please make a payment of $9.99 to get the down vote lifted.

~~~
equalunique
"We rarely hear the other side of issues and those with differing views are
often derided in harsh language."

@king_phil you are helping to legitimize this claim made by @jnordwick

~~~
king_phil
If having a different opinion and stating it in a sarcastic way is a problem
for you Americans, then net neutrality is not your biggest problem.

------
contravariant
I don't quite get the argument here. Is the author saying that net neutrality
is a terrible idea because it doesn't prevent google from controlling it's own
traffic?

